# Pygmy goes on vacation!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Pygmy goat hopped ride on TriMet bus

01:14 PM PDT on Tuesday, June 3, 2008

By TERESA BLACKMAN, kgw.com Staff 

PORTLAND, Ore. -- A goat somehow hitched a ride on a Portland bus Monday night, surprising TriMet officials and her owner, who was baffled about how she got there. 



MultCo Animal Control/kgw.com photo

Animal Control is caring for the bus-hopping goat.

Mike Oswald with Multnomah County Animal Control said the goat was “taken into custody by transit police for lack of proper fare” after it was spotted on the bus. 

Someone actually called 9-1-1 to report the sneaky passenger on bus route # 14. TriMet security officers said they think the goat stepped onto the bus just before 10 p.m., at the corner of 94th and SE Foster. 

TriMet police got a good chuckle and spread the word that “an unauthorized kidd” was riding the bus alone. 

The 35-pound goat was eventually captured without incident and taken to Multnomah County Animal Services in Troutdale. Employees were trying to find its owner, including through searches on Craigslist. They said the female Pygmy goat had a black collar with a yellow tag on it, but the tag was so worn, it was impossible to read. 

But as it turned out, it was the goat's brief moment of fame that brought out her owner. The goat's family saw the story on KGW-TV's noon newscast and quickly called Animal Control to claim her. 

The goat's name is Poppy and she was a recent gift to a SE Portland resident who said it was unclear how the goat got out of a gate. 

Poppy seemed to take the whole day in stride, chomping on hay and grain at the shelter before she was reunited with her owner.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL :slapfloor: 

Sounds like she just wanted to stir up some trouble -- that or she is lonely and trying to let her owner know she needs a buddy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah I about died when I read that on the local news website. I am suprised no one here at work has forwarded it to me. There are students here that will see "Free Goat" adds in the paper and I will come to work and find a newspaper on my desk with the add circled - it is funny!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is funny.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is to funny :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I got my laugh for the day! Thanks for sharing that Allison :slapfloor: 
We all know how these funny little creatures can come up with knee slappers...but my goodness a BUS RIDE...What was the driver thinking I wonder!


----------

